# Φιννοουγγρικός ή φιννοουγρικός;



## Marinos (Jun 15, 2012)

Έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό:


> Αν και στην Ελληνική έχει επικρατήσει ο όρος φιννοουγγρικός ως απόδοση του αγγλικού και γερμανικού όρου Finno-Ugric και Finnisch-Ugrisch αντίστοιχα, ωστόσο είναι λάθος. Το επίθετο ουγγρικός αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλικό hungarian και στο γερμανικό ungarisch, τα οποία έχουν διαφορετική σημασία από τα αντίστοιχα ugric και ugrisch, που αναφέρονται στην οικογένεια γλωσσών στην οποία ανήκουν η Ουγγρική, η Khanty και η Mansi. Για αυτό το λόγο είναι απαραίτητη η προσθήκη του όρου Ουγρικός και η διόρθωση του όρου Φιννοουγγρικός σε Φιννοουγρικός.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 15, 2012)

Υπάρχει ένας σχολαστικισμός σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία, όπως και στην αντίστοιχη περίπτωση με τις τουρκικές γλώσσες. Σκόρπιες παρατηρήσεις:

1. και οι δύο όροι παραπέμπουν σε κοινή ρίζα - λογικό, αφού μιλάμε για λαούς/ γλώσσες με κοινή καταγωγή. Ενώ όμως ο ο όρος "ουγγρικός" παραπέμπει στους Ούγγρους, διερωτώμαι αν υφίσταται ο όρος "Ούγρος" για το σύνολο.

2. Υιοθετώντας λύση που συχνά προτιμάται και στην περίπτωση των "τουρκικών", θα μπορούσαμε να δεχθούμε ότι στα ελληνικά ο όρος "ουγγρικός" παραπέμπει τόσο στους Ούγγρους-Μαγυάρους όσο και στους "λοιπούς ουγγρικούς λαούς" (Khanty, Mansi). Θα έλεγα ότι αυτό μάλλον συμβαίνει εξαρχής, οπότε είναι λίγο υπερβολικό να μιλάμε για "μεταφραστικό λάθος", όπως διατείνεται ο συγγραφέας του άρθρου. 

3. Οι ομιλητές των δύο γλωσσών δεν ξεπερνούν τις 13.000. Τι λέτε; Αξίζει να μας κάνουν να φάμε ένα ωραίο "γ"; :)

4. Εναλλακτικά και με πολλές επιφυλάξεις, οι Khanty και Mansi γλώσσες θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηρισθούν ως "πρωτοουγγρικές" ή (ίσως με λιγότερους κινδύνους) "ανατολικοουγγρικές", οπότε θα μπορούσαμε να διασώσουμε το "φινοουγγρικός" χωρίς να χρειαστεί η προτεινόμενη από τον συγγραφέα μετατροπή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2012)

Δεν πρόκειται για «μεταφραστικό λάθος», όπως το χαρακτηρίζει. Δεν ήθελαν να κάνουν νεότερη μεταγραφή για τη βολή μας. Σε εμάς δεν αναπτύχθηκε δεύτερη ορθογραφία δίπλα στην παλιά _ουγγρικός_. Δεν έχω δει να δημιουργείται παρεξήγηση, ακόμα κι όταν μιλούν για _ουγγρικές γλώσσες_ (για τις Ugric).

Αυτά είχα ετοιμάσει να γράψω πριν με διακόψουν — και με πρόλαβε ο οδοστρωτήρας...


----------



## Marinos (Jun 15, 2012)

Να σημειώσω ότι κι εμένα σε σχολαστικισμό μου φέρνει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Υπάρχει ένας σχολαστικισμός σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία, όπως και στην αντίστοιχη περίπτωση με τις τουρκικές γλώσσες.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2912-Turkic-languages-peoples-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%81%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%B3%CE%BB%CF%8E%CF%83%CF%83%CE%B5%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%81%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%AF-%CE%BB%CE%B1%CE%BF%CE%AF-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%81%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC-%CF%86%CF%8D%CE%BB%CE%B1


----------



## Panagiotis (Jun 18, 2012)

Χαίρετε. 
Είμαι καινούριος στην ιστοσελίδα σας και αυτή είναι η πρώτη μου ανάρτηση, που τυχαίνει να είναι σχετική με ένα κείμενο που ανέβασα πρόσφατα στο μπλογκ μου. Μπορεί να έχετε δίκιο: είναι σχολαστικισμός το να αποδώσουμε το ugric/ugrisch με τον όρο "ουγρικός" κι όχι τον όρο "ουγγρικός", αλλά οι μεταφραστές με το ίδιο πνεύμα σχολαστικισμού επιλέξανε να μεταφράσουν το finnic με τον όρο "φιννικός" και όχι με τον όρο "φινλανδικός". Πιστεύω πως αξίζει να είμαστε ακριβολόγοι όταν καταγράφουμε έναν επιστημονικό όρο σε μία εγκυκλοπαίδεια ή σε ένα επιστημονικό εγχειρίδιο. Εξάλλου είναι τόσο περιορισμένη η χρήση του, ώστε δεν είναι παράλογο να επιμείνουμε στην ακρίβεια κι όχι στο τεκμήριο της χρήσης. 

Θα σας αναφέρω άλλο ένα παράδειγμα: στην ελληνική βιβλιογραφία τηρούμε την ακριβολογία των ξενόγλωσσων επιστημονικών βιβλίων και μεταφράζουμε χαττική (Mallory, 1999: 33) ή πρωτο-χιττιτική (Gurney, 2002: 132) τη γλώσσα που θέλουμε να διακρίνουμε από τη χιττιτική / νεσική (Mallory, 1999: 33), παρά το γεγονός ότι στο ΛΝΕΓ βρίσκω τον τύπο "χεττιτική". 

---------------------
Gurney O. R., 2002: _Οι Χετταίοι._ Μτφ. Παυλάκης Δημήτρης. Αθήνα, Οδυσσέας.
Mallory J. P., 1999: _Οι Ινδοευρωπαίοι. Γλώσσα, Αρχαιολογία και Μύθος_. Μτφ. Αστερίου Ελένη, Αθήνα, Στάχυ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες, Παναγιώτη. Πολύ χαίρομαι για την ανταπόκρισή σου.

Η _Χεττιτική_ είναι συνώνυμο της _Χιττιτικής_ (που θα μπορούσε να είναι και _Χετταϊκή_). Δεν αφορά τους _Χατταίους_ και τη _Χαττική_.

Και η _Φιννική_ είναι από τους _Φίννους_ όπως οι _Ουγγρικές_ από τους _Ούγγρους_. Δεν λέμε _Φινλανδική_ ή _Ουγγαρική_ από τις χώρες.

Ωστόσο, δεν γνωρίζω τις λεπτομέρειες της ελληνικής βιβλιογραφίας και τους συγκεκριμένους προβληματισμούς των γλωσσολόγων και των μεταφραστών. Μόνο τις παραπάνω σκέψεις ήθελα να μοιραστώ.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 18, 2012)

Αναζήτησα τη λέξη "ουγρικός" στο Google (σε όλα τα γένη και τις πτώσεις) αλλά μου έβγαλε ελάχιστες αναφορές. Κάποιες θα μπορούσα να τις αποδώσω ακόμα και σε τυπογραφικά λάθη, διαβάζοντας τη συνέχεια του κειμένου. Εξέτασα από αυτές εκείνη που έγινε αφορμή για το νήμα και κατέληξα στο ότι αφαιρώντας το ένα -γ- από το ουγγρικός δεν αλλάζει το νόημα της λέξης, παρά μόνο τεχνητά, αν αυτό συναποφασισθεί για λόγους συνεννόησης μεταξύ των ειδικών.
Μου φαίνεται σαν το εληνικός/ελληνικός να σημαίνουν κάτι διαφορετικό το καθένα, σε αντίθεση βέβαια με το ελλαδικός.
Αν υπάρχουν διαφορετικές νοηματικές αποχρώσεις στις λέξεις ουγγρικός/ουγγαρέζικος/μαγυάρικος ή οτιδήποτε παρεμφερές, ίσως είναι προτιμότερη μια τέτοια επιλογή.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 20, 2012)

*proto-ugric = πρωτο-ουγρική γλώσσα*
A common Proto-Ugric language is posited to have been spoken from the end of the 3rd millennium BC until the first half of the 1st millennium BC

*proto-hungarian = πρωτο-ουγγρική γλώσσα*
Around 1000 BC....the Hungarian language separated from its closest relatives, the Ob-Ugric languages...

Υ.Γ.
Ob river/ Ob-Ugric languages
Ουγρικές γλώσσες του ποταμού Ομπ, στη Σιβηρία· εκτός αν πούμε "_από τις υπόλοιπες γλώσσες των (αρχαίων) Ούγγρων της Σιβηρίας_ (Siberian Ugrians)

Πώς έχει μεταφραστεί το Yugra, αρχαία κοιτίδα των Ούγρων, Γιούγκρα;


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 20, 2012)

Δεν μας κάνουν οι πρωτοουγγρικές γλώσσες;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 20, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Δεν μας κάνουν οι πρωτοουγγρικές γλώσσες;



Πρωτο-ουγγρική (proto-ugric) ~2000 -500 π.Χ.
Αρχαία ουγγρικά (hungarian) ~ 500 π.Χ -10ο 
Μεσαιωνικά (παλαιά, old που λένε) 10ο - 15ο 
Νεότερα/σύγχρονα...

Αυτό όμως, πώς θα μεταφραστεί; 

The earliest attestation of Finnic is a Karelian inscription from the 13C; in Ugric, Hungarian inscriptions from about 1200.

1. Στα ουγρικά (κατά το σλαβικά), ουγγρικές επιγραφές από...
2. Στις ουγγρικές γλώσσες, ουγγρικές επιγραφές από...
3. Στην ουγγρική οικογένεια γλωσσών, μαγιάρικες επιγραφές από...


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία, το δέντρο του Ουραλικών γλωσσών (στα αγγλικά, εδώ) ο Πάπυρος το έχει ως εξής (χωρίς διακρίσεις):








Μια άλλα λύση για το παραπάνω: 
Στην ουγγρική οικογένεια γλωσσών, επιγραφές στην ουγγρική των Μαγιάρων από...


----------

